# Flow Murmur in puppies



## Strevs1278 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi,

Our new pup is still with his breeder at the moment and is 6 weeks old. He has just had his second vet check and first jabs this week and we received a call from our breeder informing us that the vet had detected a grade one flow murmur.... Having done some homework into this now, I know it is common for larger breeds to have this condition and that a lot of them (but not all) successfully mature out of it within 4-5 months but I would like to ask if any of you have had similar experiences? If so, your outcomes and experiences would be most gratefully received! Veterinary journals are a good source but real life counts for a lot too!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi!

I can't offer any help but our puppy who is just over 4 months old now also has a heart murmur....The vet didn't seem overly concerned, just booked us to come back in a month's time to keep an eye on things.

So I am in a similar position to you, keen to hear what our esteemed fellow forum members can tell us about this!

Strevs, I had also seen that puppies of large breeds can get this, but often grow out of it. The vet also said it doesn't mean that it will impact the puppy's life at all, and certainly possible he will live a perfectly normal and healthy life. Our only question is whether he will require regular cardioechographs to monitor it, in which case we might consider getting pet insurance as anything beyond a vaccination costs a small fortune here in Switzerland....


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Flow murmurs in puppies are fairly common and most outgrow them. I'd ask the breeder how typical this problem has been in the lines (mom and dad) as this is a hereditary problem, and ultimately what the outcome was.

A grade one flow murmur now is OK, it advancing isn't. And, your need to do yearly echo cardiograms isn't, or at least should be taken into consideration in the purchase price.


----------



## Strevs1278 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Vizsla_Luka and Gingerling! Pet insurance is definitely the way forward as vet bills are not exactly cheap in the UK either! There's no known history in mum and dads lines and he has a strong heart and is a healthy chunk of a puppy.... Just going to have to jump in with both feet and hope!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish I could help, but the question leaves me with a lot more questions.
What percentage of these murmurs stay the same, along with what percentages advance? Last would be what percentage corrects themselves?
Does a murmur in a pup increase the odds of it passing on the same problem, should it ever have a litter?
I personally would do as much research as possible before committing to the pup. That's because once we bring them home, we fall head over heels in love with them.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Strevs1278, just back from the Cardiologist and thought you might want to know how Luka's cardiogram went.

The vet looked at his heart and did all sorts of tests (which I don't know how they're called, maybe it's standard for every test that is an echocardiogram) including ones with sound and different colours etc. He told me that he didn't see/hear anything abnormal at all, and he's a growing puppy so this happens and therefore nothing to worry about.

As I keep seeing everywhere, I do think it's something that happens to puppies of big breeds. If your breeder hasn't had a line of heart problems with the parents, then I would think it might work itself out (personal opinion/gut feel). I also checked with my breeder when he was detected to have a heart murmur and she said neither parent ever had a heart murmur and she hadn't heard from the owners of the other puppies to say they had detected a heart murmur either.


----------



## Strevs1278 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Vizsla_Luka, that's great news for you and your V! Thank you for taking the time to let us know, it is very thoughtful of you and much appreciated! 
All research done so far for low grade murmurs in large breed pups has given similar conclusions that it is something that just happens with low graded 'innocent' murmurs and is certainly encouraging. The vet is having another look at our boy this week and I collect him on Sunday but we feel quietly confident having educated ourselves and hearing from a few others in similar positions! 
Thank you very much for your input on the thread and good luck with your V!!


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Strevs1278 said:


> Hi Vizsla_Luka, that's great news for you and your V! Thank you for taking the time to let us know, it is very thoughtful of you and much appreciated!
> All research done so far for low grade murmurs in large breed pups has given similar conclusions that it is something that just happens with low graded 'innocent' murmurs and is certainly encouraging. The vet is having another look at our boy this week and I collect him on Sunday but we feel quietly confident having educated ourselves and hearing from a few others in similar positions!
> Thank you very much for your input on the thread and good luck with your V!!


You're welcome! I should also add that when I asked the vet whether Luka will need regular cardiograms in future, he said no. We still have pet insurance though, as our boy is so active that I reckon there's a probability he'll run into trouble ;D (currently on antibiotics for a swelling in his cheek due to piece of wood that broke off in his mouth...my fault because I didn't detect it sooner and should have checked his mouth when he yelped on a walk one day running around with a stick in his mouth...sorry Luka!)

Now brace yourselves for welcoming a V puppy into your lives ;D


----------

